# Need a VB Script Graphical Menu



## Ilneval (Feb 18, 2011)

I need help. I need a graphical (Clickable) menu for a batch script that I have written. I realize I can't create the correct type of menu in DOS, so I am asking for help from you guys. I will put the script in this post so someone can look it over and see if they can help me. I have a few VBS scripts that another guy wrote that are called, but I can't get ahold of the other guy anymore. I also changed the names of the original files, because of confidentiality agreements and what not. Not that I think anyone could get anything from the file names, but who knows. I am not a VBS person at all, so I am begging at this point:

@ECHO OFF
Color 0C
call MVVBS_Files.bat
cls
@ECHO ON
@ECHO My Data Extraction Tool
@echo.
@echo.
@echo.
@echo.
@ECHO This Program Will Extract Specific Data From Your matches and Create Text Files 
@Echo That You Can Then Use For Personal Record Keeping.
@echo.
@echo. 
@Echo OFF
Pause
cls
@ECHO ON
@ECHO We Will First Create a Folder To Place Your Fights In Called Matches
@ECHO We Will Also Create The Folder Where the Data Will Be Stored Called Results
@echo.
@echo.
@echo.
@ECHO OFF
Pause
@echo.
IF Exist Results (echo Folder Already Exists) Else MD Results 
IF Exist Done (echo Folder Already Exists) Else MD Done 
IF Exist Matches (echo Folder Already Exists) Else MD matches 
@Echo OFF
cls
@ECHO ON
@ECHO You Should Now Copy Your Match XML Files To The Matches Directory 
@ECHO Where You Installed This Program. When You Have Finished...
@echo.
@ECHO OFF
Pause
cls
@echo off
copy Matches\*.xml matches.txt
cls
goto menu
:menu
echo.
echo What would you like to do?
echo.
echo Choice
echo.
echo 1 Get Matchups
echo 2 Get Manager
echo 3 Get Record 
echo 4 Get Race
echo 5 Get Main 
echo 6 Get Backup 
echo 7 Get Height
echo 8 Get Weight
echo 9 Get Hand
echo A Get Headgear
echo B Modify Output
echo C Get All Data
echo Q Quit
echo.
:choice
set /P C=[1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,A,B,C,Q]?
if "%C%"=="Q" goto quit
if "%C%"=="C" goto all
if "%C%"=="B" goto modify
if "%C%"=="A" goto headgear
if "%C%"=="9" goto hand
if "%C%"=="8" goto weight
if "%C%"=="7" goto height
if "%C%"=="6" goto backup
if "%C%"=="5" goto main
if "%C%"=="4" goto race
if "%C%"=="3" goto record
if "%C%"=="2" goto manager
if "%C%"=="1" goto matchups
goto choice

:Matchups
find "PARTICIPANT NAME" Fights.txt | find /v "-------" > Matchup.txt 
goto menu
:Manager
find "MANAGER NAME" fights.txt | find /v "-------" > Manager.txt
Goto menu
:Record
find "RECORD" fights.txt | find /v "-------" > Record.txt
Goto menu
:Race
find "RACE" fights.txt | find /v "-------" > Race.txt
Goto menu
:Main
find "MAIN" fights.txt | find /v "-------" > MainWeapon.txt
Goto menu
:Backup
find "SPARE" fights.txt | find /v "-------" > BackupWeapon.txt
Goto menu
:Height
find "HEIGHT" fights.txt | find /v "-------" > Height.txt
Goto menu
:Weight
find "WEIGHT" fights.txt | find /v "-------" > Weight.txt
Goto menu
:Armor
find "HAND" fights.txt | find /v "-------" > HAND.txt
Goto menu
:Helm
find "HEADGEAR" fights.txt | find /v "-------" > Headgear.txt
Goto menu
:modify
cscript replaceName.vbs
cscript ReplaceBackup.vbs
cscript ReplaceMain.vbs
cscript ReplaceManager.vbs
cscript ReplaceRace.vbs
cscript ReplaceRecord.vbs
cscript ReplaceHand.vbs
cscript ReplaceHeight.vbs
cscript ReplaceHead.vbs
cscript ReplaceWeight.vbs
MOVE *.xml Done
goto menu
:all
cls
@ECHO We Will Now Process the Data You Have Copied To This Directory
@ECHO This May Take Several Minutes, Depending on The Number of Matches to Process.
@echo.
@ECHO You Will Be Prompted When The Program Has Finished.
@echo. 
@ECHO When You Are Ready
@echo.
@echo.
@echo.
@echo.
@ECHO OFF
Pause
cls
@ECHO OFF
Call scripts\process.bat
@ECHO On
@ECHO Step 12) - Delimiting Data
@ECHO OFF 
Sleep 3
@ECHO OFF
cscript Scripts\replaceName.vbs
cscript Scripts\ReplaceBackup.vbs
cscript Scripts\ReplaceMain.vbs
cscript Scripts\ReplaceManager.vbs
cscript Scripts\ReplaceRace.vbs
cscript Scripts\ReplaceRecord.vbs
cscript Scripts\ReplaceHand.vbs
cscript Scripts\ReplaceHeight.vbs
REM cscript Replaceheadgear.vbs
cscript Scripts\ReplaceWeight.vbs
CLS
MOVE matches\*.xml Done
MOVE *.txt Results
@ECHO ON
@ECHO You Should Now Have Text Files in Your Results Directory
@ECHO These Files Can Be Imported to Excel and Used For Record Keeping
@echo.
@echo.
@echo.
@echo.
@echo.
@ECHO OFF
Pause
cls
@ECHO ON
@echo Thank You for Using My Data Extraction Tool
@ECHO OFF
goto menu
@ECHO OFF
:quit
MOVE matches\*.xml Done 
MOVE *.txt Results 
exit
:end


----------

